

String that immediately crashes OS X and iOS apps, including WebKit - laughinghan
https://zhovner.com/tmp/killwebkit.html

======
DamnYuppie
According to Google translate it is Arabic appears to be gibberish: Smoouhkh
̷̴̐ x ̷̴̐ x x ̷̴̐ Amartykh ̷̴̐ x

I was kind of hoping it translated to something more nefarious and appropriate
for bricking an computer lol!

